# Adding entries to rc.conf



## Hossein (Jan 18, 2015)

How could I add some entries to /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 18, 2015)

You can do so any way you want.  Both the below would work.  Is there something specific you are trying to accomplish with this?
`sysrc ftpd_enable=YES` does some error checking for you.
`echo 'ftpd_enable="YES"' >> [FILE]/etc/rc.conf[/FILE]` works as well.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2015)

Use an editor like ee(1) or vi(1).


----------



## Beastie (Jan 19, 2015)

/etc/rc.conf is a file, not a directory. Sorry for nitpicking; I couldn't resist.


----------

